# Red Deer archery clubs?



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm considering moving to Red Deer and would like to know what kind of archery facilities are around there. I shoot FITA recurve, so I'm hoping for something with a 90 meter range. A club similar to CRAC in Edmonton would be ideal.

If there's nothing close to Red Deer with a 90 meter range, are there any important differences between CRAC and Sherwood Park Archery club? From what I've seen on their websites, there's quite a difference in membership fees. 

Thanks!
Terry


----------



## X X X (Aug 20, 2007)

hello Terry

Red Deer has a club called the Cental Alberta Archers Association that has a 4 to 5 butt range that you can shoot 90 meter about 4 miles west of Red Deer. Also the club has a 18 meter indoor range in the city. 
I hope this helps


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Sounds good! So they have a permanent outdoor range members can go to anytime? Whereabouts is it? I'd like to check it out next week.


----------



## X X X (Aug 20, 2007)

Just stop at the indoor range and someone can give you drection to the outdoor range or that you out there.


----------



## X X X (Aug 20, 2007)

it si open to members any time


----------



## SaskArcher10 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey guys, sorry to hi-jack here for a second, what about any good archery shops/dealers in Red Deer? Or are they associated with the ranges? thanks


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

X X X said:


> Just stop at the indoor range and someone can give you drection to the outdoor range or that you out there.


Where is the indoor range? Does it have an address?


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

SaskArcher10 said:


> Hey guys, sorry to hi-jack here for a second, what about any good archery shops/dealers in Red Deer? Or are they associated with the ranges? thanks


In my internet searches I found a place called something like "Red Deer Archery Centre." I think it's a shop, but I haven't been there yet.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

If it's the one I'm thinking of it's beside a cellular store and it has an indoor range.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Red Deer Archery Centre is at 6816 50th ave.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

TER, I don't know what CRAC has to offer for an outdoor range. SPAC's range is close to the intersection of hiway 14 & 21. I mostly do 3D so I'm not too familiar with the facilities at other ranges. I know the SPAC 90m range looks nice to me, but I've never shot it so I'm clueless. As far as the field range goes I've only been on 2, SPAC's and the one in Deslisle SK. So again I'm a bit clueless. I hear there might be a 90m range being built close to Red Deer now, but I'm not sure if it's going to be open to the public.


----------



## albertashooter (Mar 31, 2006)

it is on North Gaetz avenue on top of the river bank going north on the west side. Right between hollywood video and Arbys. They have a pro shop and a 20 yard range.


----------

